# Wrangler with a Blizzard plow



## tom b

Just added a 6'-8" blizzard plow:


----------



## theplowmeister

Looking good


----------



## bschurr

Schweet!
Now all we need is some snow! Enough of this 60*F weather in late November. Bring on the white stuff and lets have some fun...


----------



## cjshloman

Looks awesome man, like the plow and love that color jeep.


----------



## wizardsr

Nice lookin' Jeep, but that baby blizzard looks like a toy on it. I like blizzards, but that just looks too small...


----------



## Hubjeep

Looks great. Nice to see a different brand of plow on a Jeep (rarely see that brand around here). It looks like it is nice and close too (not excessively sticking out front).


----------



## Dubl0Vert

bschurr;1360366 said:


> Schweet!
> Now all we need is some snow! Enough of this 60*F weather in late November. Bring on the white stuff and lets have some fun...


AMEN Brotha!!!:whistling:


----------



## ken643

Looks great, your Jeep looks like it has a lift to it? What size if you do and what size tires? I like the way it looks. Good luck this season!


----------



## tom b

ken643;1361514 said:


> Looks great, your Jeep looks like it has a lift to it? What size if you do and what size tires? I like the way it looks. Good luck this season!


It has a 2.5 lift (springs/shocks), the tires are 35 x 12.50, actual size is just over 34. My driveway is just over 1/2 mile, paved, and my dad's is just over 1/4 miles, gravel, so this should work great.


----------



## ken643

Thanks!, Looks great


----------

